# Sprawy forum >  Kongres i warsztaty dla stomatologa

## MSP Pakt

Metabolizm, remodelowanie i regeneracja kości w praktyce lekarza stomatologa

Wiedza jest największym skarbem.
Już dziś skorzystaj z niepowtarzalnej okazji i dołącz do grona wirtuozów polskiej stomatologii!!!

W imieniu komitetu organizacyjnego oraz naukowego – wybitnych specjalistów ze świata polskiej medycyny, stomatologii i ortodoncji, mamy przyjemność i zaszczyt zaprosić do uczestnictwa w kongresie, stanowiącym płaszczyznę wymiany doświadczeń i aktualnej wiedzy pomiędzy najbardziej znanymi klinicystami oraz praktykującymi specjalistami. 

METABOLIZM, REMODELOWANIE I REGENERACJA KOŚCI – W praktyce lekarza stomatologa

Miejsce: Ustroń
Termin: 18-19 Maja 2012
Uczestnictwo premiowane jest 15 pkt. edu

Część naukową dopełnią warsztaty, uczące m.in. jak prawidłowo wykorzystywać najnowsze osiągnięcia radiologiczne

Tylko teraz, przy zgłoszeniu do 30 kwietnia na hasło STOMATOLOG czeka na Państwa specjalna zniżka. Liczba miejsc ściśle ograniczona 

Do zobaczenia w słonecznym Ustroniu!

Więcej informacji na naszej stronie internetowej:
http://www.regeneracjakosci.dbv.pl 
MSP PAKT

----------

